
Ask HN: Is Apple ashamed of the iPhone upper notch? - qrbLPHiKpiux
Is Apple ashamed of the iPhone upper notch area? Commercials running now show a planet display deliberately excluding the area...
======
through
They should be, but apparently they are not.

